

My 5-year-old son died 7 months ago. Help me find out why - steve918
https://www.change.org/petitions/state-of-oklahoma-jim-inhofe-and-tom-coburn-urge-oklahoma-to-increase-staffing-for-the-medical-examiner-office-2

======
vaadu
Who oversees the medical examiner's department? The governor or state
legislature or other locally elected officials should be taken to task for the
delays.

I do not see how asking US senators can help.

I hope some explanation comes soon.

~~~
steve918
Thank you, when I put this up this morning I wasn't really sure to whom I was
petitioning to be honest. It looks like the medical examiner office is
overseen by the governor of Oklahoma.

------
ChuckMcM
This really sucks, and I completely understand the need for closure.

At least in the Bay Area the various coroners process suspected homocides
first, then suspected plagues/pathogens, then unexplained deaths, then maybe
'outside the hospital but not unexpected' deaths.

What that means in our fairly area is that if your death isn't a suspected
homicide you probably won't get an autopsy. The only way to get that
information would be to hire a forensic pathologist to do the work for you.

------
Shivetya
There are some incredible statistics available at the states Medical
Examiner's website .
[http://www.ok.gov/ocme/Statistics/index.html](http://www.ok.gov/ocme/Statistics/index.html)

Just in 2010 there were thirty five thousand cases of which five thousand were
examined or autopsied. Staff information is also available on the site.

I would recommend following up with whichever part of the governor's office
this agency reports too. Find your local State office Senator (not the US
Congressional one) as they may be more in tune with your community.

------
herbig
Will increasing staff make the system more effective? If so, could that money
be used elsewhere to greater benefit?

Perhaps we should learn what the issue is before offering suggestions.

------
tarr11
Sorry for your loss. This must be heartbreaking.

------
steamer25
My condolences.

You might be able to get a more timely response by hiring a private medical-
examiner/coroner.

------
nobodysfool
It seems he isn't due to die until 5 months from now... ah nevermind they
fixed the date.

